# Good Food?



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

so, i'm slowly running out of foods. >.>; the ones i DO have alot of, are the New Life Spectrum Grow, and the NLS Betta formula. with Cup, i can't feed him the Grow, because they're so tiny, he gets more air in his belly than pellets, and bloats and floats. the rest of my crew can eat them just fine. 

i also have a new, special needs betta(a pure white HMPK named Theodore, who's partly blind, which i didn't know until i got him home. >.>, and he can't see the Grow pellets. i've been feeding him Attison's betta pellets, which he seems to enjoy and be able to find before they sink down and get lost in the rocks(i'm going to give him a bare bottomed tank soon). the NLS Betta pellets, he couldn't see until they started sinking, then he'd not recognize them as food, until they were lost on the bottom.

so, i'm looking for a new food for my crew(Theo especially), and while i was getting Theo his 2.5 tank, i noticed the lps carries this brand now:
http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/betta-food.htm

is that a good brand of pellets? around here, it's either that, Wardely's Betta Pellets(which i have a can of from when i got Cup), Hikari Betta Bio Gold, Tetra brand pellets, or Omega One flakes. i know everyone on here says Omega One is a wonderful brand, but none of my babies have ever eaten flakes before. >.>; 

i want the best for my babies, since i spoil them as best i can. food, is the biggest issue i have with pampering them, since there's no Petsmart or Petco nearby, and out of the three places nearby that sell pet supplies, i only have Walmart(which sells the Wardley's), and Pet Lover's(which sells the Aqueon, Tetera, Hikari, and Omega One). i'd order some more Attion's off the internet, but i only have $.18 on my paypal, and my sister decided my paypal isn't good enough for her, and took her bank info off it(i laugh at her now).

any food help is wonderful. i can get them frozen foods as well, which i'm wanting to do now that i know the pet store has them. when i got Theo, they were out of blood worms, which made me sad. D:


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

I full heartedly recommend those pellets. All three of my boys love those pellets. They even start almost convulsing when they see the container with excitement haha

EDIT: And by those, I mean the Aqueon ones xD


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm just worried about how healthy they are. the pellets i have them on now are supposed to be the best of the best. >3> and, i'm wondering how well they float, too.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

TBH Aqueon isn't the best food. It's not crap but there are better foods for your buck. But since you can't order foods offline it's probably your best bet.

I'll be getting a big shipment of different foods in very soon. I could probably put together a little baggie of different ones to send to you once they get here.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks a million, 1fish. i've been feeding Theo the Attison's, since it floats longer than the others. Cup is my special boy, too. if i feed him certain things, he bloats up bad from them. :/ i'm glad Theo picked up fast on the fact that taking the cover off his tank, means food!


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

I used to feed my boys the Aqueon Pellets. They're good in a more balanced, varied diet, but not by themselves. I still have what I had left over for backup, or in case someone I know gets their own betta. 

I just switched to the Omega One Betta Buffet pellets. First feeding was like normal. Second feeding, Quinn lunged from across his tank to yet the first pellet that dropped in. He's eating them with as much gusto as his bloodworms. I can't really tell a difference in Boba, because he leaps for his food to begin with. But the switch was successful, and I feel better about the ingredients. You can't eliminate things like wheat meal completely, but the first 3 ingredients are seafood, and the binder is a protein, so I'm happier.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Always make sure at least the first two ingredients are seafood.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

maybe someone could make a list of best to worst brands of pellets I have top fin betta bits they all seem to like it....


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Those are ok but not great, they also sink really quickly. I've had a lot of success with omega pellets. I also have the flakes because I didn't read the label properly and thought they were pellets. The fish liked them but I have only fed them a few times because I don't want them to contaminate the water. Avoid Hikari, they have really gone downhill.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i still have Hikari, but those are my "one day every two weeks" pellets. 

thanks, guys. :d i like pampering my bettas with the best food i can afford, and soon, i plan on getting them some frozen bloodworms. <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a mixture of Aqueon, bio gold and Wardleys that I'm trying to get rid of. lol Then I'm switching to Omega one betta buffet pellets and NLS pellets.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Aw, man! I was told Hikari was GOOD on this forum several times, and I bought them. I'm very disappointed now. Why were people saying they were good?!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Aw, man! I was told Hikari was GOOD on this forum several times, and I bought them. I'm very disappointed now. Why were people saying they were good?!


The ingredients used to be better, but they changed the formula to include a lot more wheat stuff and a lot less fish stuff.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Poo. =( I have Aquaculture Betta Pellets from Walmart, as well. Are those any good?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Poo. =( I have Aquaculture Betta Pellets from Walmart, as well. Are those any good?


What are the first two ingredients?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Fish meal and Shrimp meal. I'm assuming that's good.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah that is fine 

Even if one of them was wheat or something like that it would be no biggie, I would say just wait until the food runs out and _then_ get a better food.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, cool! Thanks!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

No problem


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

well, i have Theo trained to eat from a ring, and he knows when the lid comes off, there's usually food coming, so he goes right to where the ring usually is when i feed him. :3 i'm still running low on food, though. x-X when i get some more money, i'm gonna buy some frozen foods, since that's about the best thing Pet Lover's sells, in terms of betta food. xD


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Lui.. I got my food today so I can send you a little baggy. It'll have NLS grow, NLS betta, Atison's Betta, and Omega One.

Its a bag I've been feeding out of but I don't like the Omega One (because you have to crush it.. and that's too time consuming for me LOL) but it's still good. I'll add a little new food into it as well so you'll at least have a month or so's worth (probably much more).

Just PM me your address and I can drop it in mail to you Tuesday or Wednesday when I go to pick up my new females.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks a million! <3 the only food i seem to have plenty of, is the antibiotic pellets i was given! xD


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

What sucks is that fish.com has the Hikari pellets super cheap and like 2 months ago I ordered like 4 big packs. Geez! They will probably last my fish a lifetime.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i avoid Hikari, since the formula changed. x-X my babies are spoiled, off New Life Spectrum Betta formula and grow, and Atison's betta pellets, with the occasional Hikari pellets(only 4, one day, every two weeks or more).


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The hikari isn't THAT bad. I just dug up a pack that someone sent me along with some other stuff and it breaks down to 

38% Protein
4% Crude Fat
3% Crude Fiber
12% Ash (which is sort of a lot)
10% Moisture
.7% Phosphorus

That's pretty similar to what my NLS betta breaks down to. The only difference is NLS has more seafood ingredients and also vitamins. The Hikari also has more artificial ingredients.

I wouldn't go as far to say that if you have Hikari (even the new version) that you need to throw it out right away. Unless your keeping your fish in breeding condition or trying to bring a sick fish back to health I think Hikari along with a varied diet should be fine.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the people on UB sure make it seem like an evil food that should be trashed now. i feed my darlings so little of it, because i can usually find the packets of NLS or Atison's easier than the packet of Hikari. xD


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It's on the lower end of the food spectrum but if you are okay with feeding your fish Topfin, Wardleys, Aquaculture, and Freeze dried foods I don't see why hikari should be any different as it's pretty much the same as any of those brands.

The issue is it's not made of anything REAL. Just like in dog food where you want to see lamb, chicken, etc.. in fish food you want to see stuff you recognize like krill and salmon, etc.

You can definitely smell the difference. If I accidentally leave my NLS grow open my whole room smells like seafood when I get home from work... any of the brands I listed above wouldn't do that.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that's some good food, then! i can totally smell the difference, and i only have little medicine packets of 'good' food. Theo can smell it, too. :3 he goes for Atison's betta pellets and NLS grow before anything else, like he can smell them better.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, the NLS smells pretty strong. lol Luimeril, don't pay any attention to those UB people. They can be pretty fanatical about stuff.


----------

